# هل تؤمن بالحسد و النحس (موضوع للمناقشه)



## حبو اعدائكم (3 فبراير 2014)

دايما كنت فاكره ان الانسان المسيحى لا يؤمن بالحسد--
 لكن  اكتشفت اننا بنقول "....من كل خوف و حسد و مؤامره الناس الاشرار....."
إيه ده يعنى الحسد عندنا!!
طيب يعنى هو فعلا احنا  بنصدق فى الحسد؟

 طيب و ايه نظام النحس؟؟
يعنى شخص كل ما يروح حتى لازم يحصل موقف او مصيبه او كارثه--!!
هل بتصدقوا ان ممكن يبقى شخص جالب النحس او جارر المصايب  معاه مكان ما يروح و تخافوا تقابلوه؟؟
 و لا عمركم ما فكرتم فى كدا--

 حبه اسمع ارائكم و الى انتوا بتفكروا فيه----
 و لو حد عارف فى الكتاب متكلم عن الموضوع ده و لا مش مذكور يا ريت يقول لنا ...

ياله مستنيا اسمع منكم .....


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (3 فبراير 2014)

الحسد هو أشتهاء ما لدى الغير من 
خيرات و صفات ومواهب وأى شيئ 
جيد بحقد قلب ...
وقد حسد يوسف أخوته ..
ورؤساء الكهنة أسلمو المسيح بحسد ..
ولكن أبنا الله محصنين بالروح القدس 
من مثل هذه الامور ..
وبالنسبة لموضوع النحس ...
دى بتبقى صدف بحتة ولا يوجد شيئ 
أسمه أنسان نحس أو منحوس ..
ده على حد علمى .


----------



## +ماريا+ (3 فبراير 2014)

هو الحسد اللى يقصده الكتاب المقدس 
هو الحقد او الغيره او الكره 
لكن مش الحسد اللى بالعين لا خالص
احنا كمسحيين لا نؤمن به طبعا ولا بالنحس 
الانسان هو المسؤل عن تصرفاته هو والعوامل المحيطه به 
يبقى لا فى حسد ولا نحس ولا فى فلان ده عينه وحشه ولا الكلام ده 
ميرسى كتير حبوا موضوع جميل


----------



## انت شبعي (3 فبراير 2014)

الحسد مذكور في الانجيل
حتى احنا في القداس بنقول و نحن الذين خرجنا من العالم بحسد ابليس
و قايين لما حسد هابيل قتله
و اخوات يوسف باعوا يوسف لانهم حسدوه
اذا فالحسد موجود
و معناه زي لما قال اخي الغالي عبد يسوع المسيح ان انسان يتمنى زوال نعمة غيره و يئذيه و يضره لمجرد شعوره بأنه افضل منه
نيجي بقى للنحس 
متهيألي مش موجود 
لان الكتاب المقدس لم يذكر اي شئ عن النحس
و صعب نقول ان الانسان دة وشه نحس لانه بص للكوباية فانكسرت
يمكن عمرها الافتراضي انتهى او يمكن قضاء و قدر

موضوع جميل اوي حبو
شكرا ليكي حبيبتي
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 فبراير 2014)

أنا مش بصدق فئ إلحسد بس زملتئ طلعت. عينى 
 و بعدين موضوع النحس ده أفرضوا. بيتكرر دائما مع نفس الشخص مصيبه 
و أفرضوا أن الصدفه بتتكرر كتير لدرجه أن إلى حواليه بقوا يعلقوا.


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 فبراير 2014)

ايه يا جماعه مفيش يعنى حد بيؤمن بالنحس؟؟

فين الحوارات -- فين المنقشات---
و لو واحده شايفه نفسها نحس تعمل ايه--


----------



## انت شبعي (4 فبراير 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ايه يا جماعه مفيش يعنى حد بيؤمن بالنحس؟؟
> 
> فين الحوارات -- فين المنقشات---
> و لو واحده شايفه نفسها نحس تعمل ايه--


 هو من جهة واحدة شايفة نفسها نحس فهو في يعني هههههه
بس انتي تقصدي نحس بمعنى كل حاجة مسددة في وشها و لا نحس يعني اول ما تدخل في مكان الكهرباء تتقطع ؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 فبراير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> هو من جهة واحدة شايفة نفسها نحس فهو في يعني هههههه
> بس انتي تقصدي نحس بمعنى كل حاجة مسددة في وشها و لا نحس يعني اول ما تدخل في مكان الكهرباء تتقطع ؟


 
 انتى جيتى على الجرح هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 بصى هو الى انا  ادرجته ان فيه حاجه غلط فى الشخصيه دى--
 او الناس بدئوا يقنعوها بكده--
 هى مثلا لو على موضوع الكهربه -- تيجى تفتح النور اللمبه تنفجر و تحصل قافله فى البيت--
 تنفجر تنفجر يعنى و الازاز يتنطور--
 اتكرر كتير-- بس وصلت بئا ان اهل البيت باقوا يعلقوا-- مبلاش انتى تفتحى النور --
اصل شكلك فيكى شحنه زياده--- ما هو اصله لازم مدم ايدك المباركه لمست لازم تفجر الدنيا--
 دى يعنى حاجه من الحجات
 تبقى ايه ها ؟؟
:new2:
 انسانه نحس؟؟


----------



## انت شبعي (4 فبراير 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> انتى جيتى على الجرح هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بصى هو الى انا ادرجته ان فيه حاجه غلط فى الشخصيه دى--
> او الناس بدئوا يقنعوها بكده--
> هى مثلا لو على موضوع الكهربه -- تيجى تفتح النور اللمبه تنفجر و تحصل قافله فى البيت--
> ...


هههههههههههه
يا خبر ابيض
طب مش يمكن تطلع المشكلة في الكهربا و نبقى ظلمنا البنية ههههههههه
اصل هقولك على حاجة
طالما مفيش حاجة اسمها حظ يبقى كمان مفيش حاجة اسمها نحس
لكن ساعات بتصادف كدة ان شخص يدخل مكان الكهربا تتقطع او حاجة تنكسر
لكن مش معنى كدة انه نحس


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 فبراير 2014)

طيب الواحد يتعامل ازاى مع الشعب اللذى يؤمن بالحسد-- و بالشخصيات الفقريه النحسيه--
 احنا فى شعب يؤمن جدا بهذا !!
مستشهدين بئايه مش عارفا عين مين فلقت الحجر !!

و تعملوا ايه لو صدفت و انتو معديين او موجودين تحصل كارثه -- و تانى مره بردوا تصدف نفس الشىء و تالت مره مثلا!!
و تبدائوا تسمعوا رمى كلام من الناس بمعنا انكم نحس--
 لدرجه كمان يلبسوا سوء الحاله الجويه فيكم!!
 ايه التصرف بئا!!


----------



## soul & life (4 فبراير 2014)

ههههههههههههههههههه  موضوع جرىء فعلا يا حبوا
تعرفى الاغلبية مننا مش بيؤمن بالحسد احنا كمسحيين  لكن بشوف برضو فى ناس مننا بيشكوا شوية فى حكاية العين والحسد لكن دا بيكون بحكم معاملاتهم مع الجيران وزملاء الشغل وهكذا يعنى اعتقاد غريب عن ما نؤمن به 
كلمة حسد فى الانجيل تفسيرها الكراهية  انما مش مثلا بيبى امور يمتنع عن الاكل يقولك دا محسود ولا حاجة تتكسر فى الشقه نقول فلانه دخلت عينها وحشة لالا مفيش كده خالص من وجهة نظرى دى تخاريف ليس الا
ولو فى مننا ناس بتتكلم كده فدا بحكم المعاملة وترديد الكلام بدون فهم


----------



## انت شبعي (4 فبراير 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> طيب الواحد يتعامل ازاى مع الشعب اللذى يؤمن بالحسد-- و بالشخصيات الفقريه النحسيه--
> احنا فى شعب يؤمن جدا بهذا !!
> مستشهدين بئايه مش عارفا عين مين فلقت الحجر !!
> 
> ...


لو صادفت و احنا معديين و حصلت كارثة مرة او اتنين او حتى تلاتة يبقى قضاء و قدر 
و سوء الاحوال الجوية دي بتاعة ربنا احنا ذنبنا ايه
بصي هو الواحد يحاول يكبر دماغه من كلام الناس
و يثق ف نفسه و يسيبها على ربنا و يتأكد ان كل شئ بيحصل بسماح من الله مش بسبب عين فلان و لا وجود فلان


----------



## geegoo (4 فبراير 2014)

طيب هو بعيد عن قصص المفارقات التي تحدث مع هذه الشخصية ..
ايه ملامح الشخصية دي ؟
عندها غضب و لا هدوء
قلق و لا سلام 
كآبة و لا فرح 
ايه الاتجاه الأقرب لشخصيتها ؟؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 فبراير 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> انتى جيتى على الجرح هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بصى هو الى انا  ادرجته ان فيه حاجه غلط فى الشخصيه دى--
> او الناس بدئوا يقنعوها بكده--
> هى مثلا لو على موضوع الكهربه -- تيجى تفتح النور اللمبه تنفجر و تحصل قافله فى البيت--
> ...


ههههـ حبو فكرتينى بوآحدة صآحبتى مسمينهآ حورية ^^

لأ بس آلموضوع فعلاً هزآر مش أكتر
*فى رأيى مفيش حآجة إسمهآ حظ فبآلتآلى مفيش سوء حظ *, ولآ فيه نحس
لكن آلتشآؤم من شخص أو تشآؤم آلشخص نفسه من روحه لو صدق فى آلحآجآت دى , 
ممكن يوصل بيه إنه يفسر أى صدف أو نتآيج طبيعيه لأى مشآكل حوآليه ويربط حتى أى مشكلة فى آلحيآة بموضوع آلنحس دآ
وكمآن بيوصل آلإنسآن لحآلة سلبية ممكن يتوهمهآ يخليه يعمل أى حآجة علشآن يثبت إعتقآدهـ .. بدون إدرآكـ أو حتى بإدرآكـ منه


*وآلحسد زى مآ سبق وقآلو هو آلمقصود بيه آلحقد أو آلكرآهية*
يعنى آلفعل مش تأثيرهـ




*.،*​


​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (7 فبراير 2014)

الحسد غير عن العين.. بعض الردود بتلخبط بين بعضهم.. اعتقد مافي شي اسمه هلل تؤمن بالحسد؟ لان الحاسد مش بينتظر ايمانك بيه من عدمه
ده طبع في نفوس بعض البشر اان يتمنى لك الشر وزوال النعمه منك
اما النحس هو التطير او التشاؤم وده منهي عنه ولكن موجود في ثقافة بعض الناس.. انا اؤمن بالحسد.. اما النحس لا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 فبراير 2014)

geegoo قال:


> طيب هو بعيد عن قصص المفارقات التي تحدث مع هذه الشخصية ..
> ايه ملامح الشخصية دي ؟
> عندها غضب و لا هدوء
> قلق و لا سلام
> ...


 الشخصيه يا سيدى هاديه نوعا ما-الغضب بعيد عنها تماما- و فيها سلام 
 و شكر و رضا بالحال و عمرها ما تاخد بالها من اى شىء لا ده لابس ايه و لا راكب ايه و لا ماسك ايه--
 عايشا  اعتقد بفرح


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 فبراير 2014)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> الحسد غير عن العين.. بعض الردود بتلخبط بين بعضهم.. اعتقد مافي شي اسمه هلل تؤمن بالحسد؟ لان الحاسد مش بينتظر ايمانك بيه من عدمه
> ده طبع في نفوس بعض البشر اان يتمنى لك الشر وزوال النعمه منك
> اما النحس هو التطير او التشاؤم وده منهي عنه ولكن موجود في ثقافة بعض الناس.. انا اؤمن بالحسد.. اما النحس لا


 طيب يا هيوفه -- لو تأمنى بالحسد--
 زميله ليكى فى الكليه  جايه بصندل جديد-- مايان اشجار و فواكه و زرع كدا--
 و انت بصيتى عليه قولتى عليه ينهارر سندل دا انا لو مليون جنيه مشتريهوش-- شويه تسئلك ايه رائيك فى السندل الراوعا ده يجنن صح!!!
 طبعا احراجه مش هتقدرى تقولى لا وحش ههههه
 فتقولى حلو ايوا على رجلك جميل  بس مش الستايل بتاعى--
 يدووب ثوانى البنت تمشى تلاقى السندل ضرب و اتقطع هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
 و لقيتى نفسك بتتبص لك نظره  عجيبه--
و تلبس فيكى انك انتى حسدتى السندل و فلقتيه ههههههههههههههههههه

او جيران يقولوا ليكى تعالى معانه النادى و للصدف اليوم الى تقدرى تروحيه يبقى يوم جو صعب و زوابع 
و تلاقى تحديف كلام عجيب-- اول مره يبقى كدا --
ما اصله و مش اصله--
 تيجى على الحظ تخرى معاهم تانى واحده يتدلق النسكافيه عليها
 و تحسى انهم شايفينك بتحسدى---
شىء غلس---
لى زميله معايا من 9 سنين-- واحده جديده جت من 3 سنين ماسكه البنت كل ما تحصل لها مشكله تقول ايوا ما البومه شافتنى النهرده و عينها و مش عينها و رايحا تقول فى كل الشركه--
 الموضوع ده خنيييء
 و موضوع الكهربه بئا و اللمبات الى بتفرقع دى بردوا شىء غريب--
 هل ممكن تبقى البنت دى فيها كهربه زياده -- تيجى تدوس على الزرار تنور النور الكرهبه  الفولت بيعله فيها تقوم مفرقعه--
 اشمعنا معاها-- لدرجه ان الى معاها فى البيت لحظوا و بقوا يطلبوا منها متفتحش انوار!


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 فبراير 2014)

المشكله ان الواحد لو ركز هيلاقى كل يوم بيحصل له اشياء حلوه و اشياء مش حلوه--

بحس بئا ان موضوع الحسد ده مدخل للشرير انه يزرع كره فى قلب الانسان--
 لان لو الانسان بيؤمن فى الحسد  غصب عنه هيربط اى شىء حدث له مش حلو بشخص معين تصدف انه كان موجود فى وقت الحدث ده او قبله--
فبالتالى غصب عنه  بيكره الشخص ده لان لا إراديا بيتكون فى زهنه ان الشخص ده  هو سبب حدوث هذا الحدث الى مش حلوا-- و يبداء يبعد عنه و يلعنه و يربط الاحداث و كل الاشياء السيئه بتواجده--


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (11 فبراير 2014)

عندنا واحد كان مسافر..آصطبح بوش واحد العربيه طلت ف الطريق والطياره فاتته..

واحد تاني اصطبح بوشه راح قزاز العربيه كله فرقع هههه 

اي حد يصطبح بوشه لازمن تحصله حاجه..

دا بجد ..

بس مش عارف ايه حقيقة الموقف..


----------



## +ماريا+ (11 فبراير 2014)

اعتقد انها صدف 
عندنا واحد بيقولوا عليه ان عينه وحشه 
اشترى عربيه موديل حديث وجامده  بقى رايح جاى فرحان بيها 
وفجأه لبس فى العمود 
انا قولت عادى يا جماعه بتحصل عادى
ميراته روحت معاها السوق واشترت شوز حلو ولبسته 
فقالها الله هياخد من رجلك حته جميل اوى 
هى وطالعه السلم وقعت رجلها اتكسرت والشوز اتقطع  
بس انا عارفه انها صدف لكن بتكون مع الشخص ده بالذات صدف كتير اوى 
وزى ما قولتى حبوا  الشيطان بيحاول يخلينا نكره الشخص ده او نقلق ونخاف 
ويهرب مننا سلامنا الداخلى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 فبراير 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> اعتقد انها صدف
> عندنا واحد بيقولوا عليه ان عينه وحشه
> اشترى عربيه موديل حديث وجامده  بقى رايح جاى فرحان بيها
> وفجأه لبس فى العمود
> ...



العربيه فئ العمود 
و رجل مراته انكسرت و الشوز  أتقطع 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ده برده ههههههههههه 
المشكله فئ الصدف فعلا لما تتكرر العيب. فين


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 فبراير 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]بصى يا حوبو .... هو انا لا أؤمن بالحسد *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وكنت كل ما أقول كدة يقولوا لى حررراااااام .. الحسد مذكور فى القرآن*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنا طبعاً ألم لسانى وأسكت .....إلى أن[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]زارنى صديق قديم فى مكتبى ( أول مرة وكانت صدفة يعرف طريقه )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكنا بنحّضر لمؤتمر وعندى مندوب شركة أعلانات شهيرة جداً بأسمها وموززها أيضاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما علينا ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
( الولة ) دة أول ما دخل وقعد ....ياااااااااااااااااه أية المكتب دة ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأ حقيقى ...أية دة ؟!!...دة مكتبك أنت وألا مكتب ( فلان ) ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ياااااااااااااااااااه اية الموبايل دة ...أنت أكيد من أوائل الناس اللى مسكوا موبايل فى البلد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم نظر الى الحائط الجانبى عليه صور لى مع بعض الشخصيات العامة....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ياااااااااااااااااه .... أية دة ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ...أنت تعرف العالم دى منين ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دى صور بجد ؟؟ ....وألا فوتو شوب ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفى هذه الأثناء دخلت علينا ( موزة ) من أياهم ...بتعرض ماكيت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بعد ما خرجت ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ياااااااااااااااااه .... أية دة ؟؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أية الموززز الجامدة يا عم ....يسهلواااااااااا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وفى مساء ذات نفس اليوم ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نزلت لى البواسير بلا أى مُقدمات أو مُعاناة أو سابق تعارف [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ورقدت فيها أسبوع كاااااامل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبما أننى لا أؤمن بالحسد ...جائنى فون مساء ذات اليوم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يُبلغنى بأن ( الموزة ) أياها لن تحضر المؤتمر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أزاى الكلام دة ...؟ فيه عقد مع الشركة ...هو لعب عيال ...طاب ودينى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أصطبر بس يا أستاذ ...البنت وهى مروحة وقعت ( دراعها أنكسر )
:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01
[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (11 فبراير 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]بصى يا حوبو .... هو انا لا أؤمن بالحسد *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وكنت كل ما أقول كدة يقولوا لى حررراااااام .. الحسد مذكور فى القرآن*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنا طبعاً ألم لسانى وأسكت .....إلى أن[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]زارنى صديق قديم فى مكتبى ( أول مرة وكانت صدفة يعرف طريقه )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكنا بنحّضر لمؤتمر وعندى مندوب شركة أعلانات شهيرة جداً بأسمها وموززها أيضاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما علينا ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ( الولة ) دة أول ما دخل وقعد ....ياااااااااااااااااه أية المكتب دة ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأ حقيقى ...أية دة ؟!!...دة مكتبك أنت وألا مكتب ( فلان ) ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ياااااااااااااااااااه اية الموبايل دة ...أنت أكيد من أوائل الناس اللى مسكوا موبايل فى البلد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم نظر الى الحائط الجانبى عليه صور لى مع بعض الشخصيات العامة....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ياااااااااااااااااه .... أية دة ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ...أنت تعرف العالم دى منين ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دى صور بجد ؟؟ ....وألا فوتو شوب ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفى هذه الأثناء دخلت علينا ( موزة ) من أياهم ...بتعرض ماكيت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بعد ما خرجت ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ياااااااااااااااااه .... أية دة ؟؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أية الموززز الجامدة يا عم ....يسهلواااااااااا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> وفى مساء ذات نفس اليوم ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نزلت لى البواسير بلا أى مُقدمات أو مُعاناة أو سابق تعارف [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ورقدت فيها أسبوع كاااااامل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبما أننى لا أؤمن بالحسد ...جائنى فون مساء ذات اليوم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يُبلغنى بأن ( الموزة ) أياها لن تحضر المؤتمر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أزاى الكلام دة ...؟ فيه عقد مع الشركة ...هو لعب عيال ...طاب ودينى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أصطبر بس يا أستاذ ...البنت وهى مروحة وقعت ( دراعها أنكسر )
> :smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01
> [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]




هههههههههههههههههههههه  يا ساتر يارب  هتخلينى اغير رأيى وابتدى اعيد تفكيرى فى حكاية الحسد دى 
حصلى كام موقف كده بس بصراحة علشان مش مؤمنة بالحسد بقول صدفة مش اكتر


----------



## +ماريا+ (11 فبراير 2014)

تصدقى هو احنا قولنا مش بنؤمن بالحسد 
وحكينا مواقف تدل اننا بنؤمن بالحسد 
بس انا لسه مش مؤمنه بالحسد 
بس مش عارفه على ما يخلص موضوعك 
هيكون موقفى ايه بالظبط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ربنا يسترها بقى


----------



## soul & life (11 فبراير 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> تصدقى هو احنا قولنا مش بنؤمن بالحسد
> وحكينا مواقف تدل اننا بنؤمن بالحسد
> بس انا لسه مش مؤمنه بالحسد
> بس مش عارفه على ما يخلص موضوعك
> ...



معاكى حق يا ماريا  انا فعلا كتبت فى البداية انى مش مؤمنة بالحسد
لكن حصلى مواقف كتير ويمكن ابشع من اللى قريته فى الموضوع كله ههههههههه مواقف فيها اصابات جامدة وحاجات بتقع لوحدها و كهربا بتعمل قفلة ههههههههههههههههههه  ومع ذلك برضو كنت بقول صدفة
بعتقد صعب نؤمن بالحسد لانها مرتبطة بعقائد الانسان و صعب علينا كمسحيين نؤمن بالحسد لكن اخواتنا المسلمين يمكن يكون ايمانهم بالحسد موجود لانه مذكور عندهم فى القرآن


----------



## +ماريا+ (11 فبراير 2014)

هو عدو الخير يا نيفيان هو اللى بيشككنا فى كل حاجه 
وبعدين يا نيفو  احنا عايشين معاهم من زمان يبقى لازم يبهتوا علينا :smile02
الثقافه بقيت واحده كله بيخاف من الحسد وكله ملبوس 
جواه شيطان يعنى حتى لو كانت حاله نفسيه 
الاول ابونا والشيخ واخر حاجه الدكتور 
على رأى مش عارفه مين بيقولك ده مرار طافح


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 فبراير 2014)

*



وفى مساء ذات نفس اليوم ....
[FONT=&quot]نزلت لى البواسير بلا أى مُقدمات أو مُعاناة أو سابق تعارف [/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]ورقدت فيها أسبوع كاااااامل[/FONT]​

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
يخبر  يا عبوود -- يعنى لزقت الموضوع فى عين الراجل هههههههههههههه
 ماله هو و مال البواسير  ههه عينه اخترقت امعائك يعنى ههههههه
شوف انت كنت بتاكل  ايه و جابلك البواسير -- و لا كنت بتقراء جرنال فى الحمام-- انا فاكرا بابا و انا صغيره جتله و قالوا علشان بيقراء جرنال فى الحمام-- و بطل يقراء فى الحمام*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 فبراير 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *
> 
> يخبر  يا عبوود -- يعنى لزقت الموضوع فى عين الراجل هههههههههههههه
> ماله هو و مال البواسير  ههه عينه اخترقت امعائك يعنى ههههههه
> شوف انت كنت بتاكل  ايه و جابلك البواسير -- و لا كنت بتقراء جرنال فى الحمام-- انا فاكرا بابا و انا صغيره جتله و قالوا علشان بيقراء جرنال فى الحمام-- و بطل يقراء فى الحمام*


*أيوة فعلاً ...بس دة لو جرنان ( الأهرام ) 
أنا كنت بادخل الحمام ومعايا مجلة ( ميكى ) 
:new6:
طيب دة أنا
ودراع الموزة يا حوبو ؟!!
جرنان برضه ؟؟؟
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 فبراير 2014)

*[FONT=&quot] *
*[FONT=&quot]على فكرة يا حوبو ... موضوع اللمبات اللى بتفرقع دى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نتيجة نوعية رديئة مستوردة من الصين ورخيصة الثمن[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنصحيها بأستخدام النوع المصرى ( نيازا ) أو الفرنساوى أو الفيليبس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أغلى أكتر من الضعف بس بتعيش أكتر ومش بتفرقع اللمبة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى هيفرقع النجفة ذات نفسيها[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:
*[FONT=&quot]لآ بجد بدون تهريج ... دى نوعية رديئة وبتحصل لنا كلنا عاتييى[/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 فبراير 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أيوة فعلاً ...بس دة لو جرنان ( الأهرام ) *
> *أنا كنت بادخل الحمام ومعايا مجلة ( ميكى ) *
> *:new6:*
> *طيب دة أنا*
> ...


 لا بئا دراعها ده لان طاقت العيون اتجمعت--
 عينك على عينه على عين الموجودين  على عين الى ماشيين فى الشارع 
 مش هتلبسها فى الراجل لوحده يا عبوووود 
 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (12 فبراير 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> أنا مش بصدق فئ إلحسد بس زملتئ طلعت. عينى
> و بعدين موضوع النحس ده أفرضوا. بيتكرر دائما مع نفس الشخص مصيبه
> و أفرضوا أن الصدفه بتتكرر كتير لدرجه أن إلى حواليه بقوا يعلقوا.



ما اكدبش عليكي ياحبو 
انا احيانا بصدق في الحسد وممكن النحس كمان لاني شفت حاجات كتير تدل علي كده
احنا مش لما بنصلي صلاة فالنشكر صانع الخيرات بنقول ونجنا يارب من كل حسد وكل تجربه وكل فعل الشيطان ومؤامرة الناس الاشرار
يعني اذن في حسد ونحس من الناس الاشرار


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 فبراير 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> لا بئا دراعها ده لان طاقت العيون اتجمعت--
> عينك على عينه على عين الموجودين  على عين الى ماشيين فى الشارع
> مش هتلبسها فى الراجل لوحده يا عبوووود
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*هو من ناحية العيون اللى بتتجمع ....عندك حق
عموما هى واحدة من التلاتة اللى عملوا أعلان
يا أوم طاقيييية ... طاقية حمرا ...للهانم البيضة
والهانم السمرة 
:t33::t33::t33::t33:
[YOUTUBE]r8MX_0qZS58[/YOUTUBE]
*​


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (12 فبراير 2014)

*سمعت آغنية 

عيني بترف وراسي بتلف وعقلي فضله دقيقه ويخف..

تعرفو آيه عن "رفة آلعين" دي ..؟


سمعتوا بيها قبل كدا؟

طيب لو العين الشمال اللي بترف..او اليمين ..اوالعينتين مع بعضيهُن...؟!

هلل دا ليه سبب نفسي ،؟

هل رفة العين دي صح تنبؤ لحجات  قريبه جدا هتحصل زي ما بيقولوا..؟

اتمني يكون الجزء دا قريب من موضوع النقاش ..

​*


----------



## tamav maria (12 فبراير 2014)

انا اعرف ان لما العين ترف حاجه مش كويسه ها تحصل
حتي لما العين ترف دايما يقولوا - عيني بترف خير اللهم اجعله خير - بس حقيقي انا مش بصدق الكلام ده نهائي
ولكن ده بيكون بسبب اجهاد العصب الموصل للدم الى العين 
وبسبب اضطراب اعصاب العين او القلق النفسي يعني معناهنا طبي بحت ومالهوش علاقه بالفال او اللي هايحصل اذا كان حلو او مر


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (12 فبراير 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> انا اعرف ان لما العين ترف حاجه مش كويسه ها تحصل
> حتي لما العين ترف دايما يقولوا - عيني بترف خير اللهم اجعله خير - بس حقيقي انا مش بصدق الكلام ده نهائي
> ولكن ده بيكون بسبب اجهاد العصب الموصل للدم الى العين
> وبسبب اضطراب اعصاب العين او القلق النفسي يعني معناهنا طبي بحت ومالهوش علاقه بالفال او اللي هايحصل اذا كان حلو او مر



*جميل جداً..*


----------



## soul & life (12 فبراير 2014)

التهاب العصب السابع بيسبب رفة فى العين الشمال هههههه ودى حاجة  مؤكدة جدا
كنت بسمع حكاية رفة العين دى انها شر ونقول خير ونعيش فى قلق بسبب رفة العين
واخيرا عرفت انها بسبب اضطرابات وارهاق نفسى وفى الاغلب بيكون بداية التهاب العصب السابع وبيكون سببه ايضا الضغظ النفسى والتوتر


----------



## حبيب يسوع (12 فبراير 2014)

الحاسد هو اانسان قلبه مملؤ بالحقد والكراهية
اذا نظر الى شىء تخرج منه اشاعة ضارة جدا تؤثر على هذا
الشىء الذى راه
اما النحس هو سوء الحظ


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (12 فبراير 2014)

> طيب يا هيوفه -- لو تأمنى بالحسد--
> زميله ليكى فى الكليه جايه بصندل جديد-- مايان اشجار و فواكه و زرع كدا--
> و انت بصيتى عليه قولتى عليه ينهارر سندل دا انا لو مليون جنيه مشتريهوش-- شويه تسئلك ايه رائيك فى السندل الراوعا ده يجنن صح!!!
> طبعا احراجه مش هتقدرى تقولى لا وحش ههههه
> ...



طب  انا ممكن احسدها على الصندل من غير ما تتففركش مش بضروره المحسود يتأذى من الحاسد... لان زي ما قلنا الحسد هو تمني زوال النعمه منك او ان يتمناها تصير له
عشان كده مش كل الحاسد يؤذي .. اهو شعور في في نفسيته

اما لما يتجاوز الحاسد حده يتحول الى عائن.. يعني لو تفركشت هنا تكون محسوده بجد واصبتها عين ده لو فعلا تفركشت من العين مش بسبب اخر
فهمتي حاجه يا اختي
وعلى فكره يا حبو انا بتفركش كتير سواء لابسه هاي هيل او سلبيرز عمري مافكرت اني محسود اصل العيون مش هتسيب غصون البان اللي ماشيه في الشارع وهتجي تصيبني ..


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (12 فبراير 2014)

> لى زميله معايا من 9 سنين-- واحده جديده جت من 3 سنين ماسكه البنت كل ما تحصل لها مشكله تقول ايوا ما البومه شافتنى النهرده و عينها و مش عينها و رايحا تقول فى كل الشركه--
> الموضوع ده خنيييء


وزميلتك دي مالاحظتيش عليها خلال 9 سنين؟ اشمعنى الجديده تشكي منها؟ تلاقيها غيرة نسوان مش اكتر



> و موضوع الكهربه بئا و اللمبات الى بتفرقع دى بردوا شىء غريب--
> هل ممكن تبقى البنت دى فيها كهربه زياده -- تيجى تدوس على الزرار تنور النور الكرهبه الفولت بيعله فيها تقوم مفرقعه--
> اشمعنا معاها-- لدرجه ان الى معاها فى البيت لحظوا و بقوا يطلبوا منها متفتحش انوار!


يمكن في سبب علمي لهذا شيئ.. اصل صعب نقول البنت حاسده لمبات مش منطقي بتحسدهم على ايه؟ على انهم ينورو مثلا
بلاش تقولو عنها نحس او حسد


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (12 فبراير 2014)

> بحس بئا ان موضوع الحسد ده مدخل للشرير انه يزرع كره فى قلب الانسان--
> لان لو الانسان بيؤمن فى الحسد غصب عنه هيربط اى شىء حدث له مش حلو بشخص معين تصدف انه كان موجود فى وقت الحدث ده او قبله--
> فبالتالى غصب عنه بيكره الشخص ده لان لا إراديا بيتكون فى زهنه ان الشخص ده هو سبب حدوث هذا الحدث الى مش حلوا-- و يبداء يبعد عنه و يلعنه و يربط الاحداث و كل الاشياء السيئه بتواجده--


ماهو عشان كده بقول مش كل حاسد يأذي المحسود
ومش كل شيئ حلو او وحش يحصل في حياة الانسان له علاقه بالحسد
فيه مسبسبات اخرى


----------

